# GPS & E-Collar Lost/Deaf Dog Recovery, Latest Advances In Pet Care



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

With the alarming annual high rises in UK lost dogs (legally classed as strays) now running at 11 an hour the new Garmin ownership of TT (Tri-Tronics, e-collar manufacturer) & with Sportsdog already combining GPS with some of its e-collars the potential of eradicating lost dogs, for the first time in the history of dogs, has arrived. The very recent miracle of accurate handheld GPS devices on their own are useless if a dog is lost.

There is far to much psychological emphasis that dogs which get lost by refusing recall are the larger dogs which chase anything in sight & are over the hills & far away in a second. Thats far from the whole picture. There are few years go by without coming across a families or individuals whose small dogs have run into bracken, failed to respond recall and could be anywhere in the endless mass of miles of the blanket bracken coverage which typifies Richmond park.

The lost or deaf dog e-collar recovery training method is now well tested and proven effective, the video below shows the simplicity of the exercise, it can be used anywhere at any time, day or night, after the down out of sight stay with distractions is established. Now with the GPS combinations emerging, especially the Tri Tronics systems development, one of which has a range of 2 miles, a whole new generation has the choice to have a proven, effective lost dog recovery system at their disposal.

Lost/Deaf e-collar training method dog recovery
YouTube - ‪E-Collar Trained Lost/Or Deaf Dog Recovery Exercise Live Edu Demo‬‏

BBC 11 dogs per hour lost
BBC NEWS | UK | Concerns over stray dog figures

Terfane Wales 2003  2011 rises in local dogs lost
Summary of Stray Dog Figures
.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Tell me about it, I come across owners everyday in the forest looking for lost dogs. Dogs that have chased deer or other animals. Because they are so distraught, I don't have the heart to tell them they could face a £250 fine for out of control dogs in an SSSI.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Or of course you could just train your dog like the rest of us do. 
I could lend you a good dog training book if you`re unsure how to do this? :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

SleepyBones said:


> With the alarming annual high rises in UK lost dogs (legally classed as strays) now running at 11 an hour the new Garmin ownership of TT (Tri-Tronics, e-collar manufacturer) & with Sportsdog already combining GPS with some of its e-collars the potential of eradicating lost dogs, for the first time in the history of dogs, has arrived. The very recent miracle of accurate handheld GPS devices on their own are useless if a dog is lost.
> 
> There is far to much psychological emphasis that dogs which get lost by refusing recall are the larger dogs which chase anything in sight & are over the hills & far away in a second. That's far from the whole picture. There are few years go by without coming across a families or individuals whose small dogs have run into bracken, failed to respond recall and could be anywhere in the endless mass of miles of the blanket bracken coverage which typifies Richmond park.
> 
> ...


You can get the GPS without having the shock element.



ClaireandDaisy said:


> Or of course you could just train your dog like the rest of us do.
> I could lend you a good dog training book if you`re unsure how to do this? :smile:


At some point in every persons life there is a chance of their dog going missing. My last Goldie got to 12 years old and one day she just disappeared for an hour. Never did find out where she's been.

When I first got Alfie, I spent months training him, but what I didn't realize was that he had never been into a wood and the first time we did I lost him.

These collars could be huge peace of mind for those with deaf dogs that are well trained but have the potential of getting totally lost if for any reason they did get separated from their owners


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup rona I have a few clients with these collars and no shock.

We also have several dogs a month in through the pound wearing invisible fence shock collars that are still functional. Dogs have taken the shock to get out but not to get back in. Shock is not the answer here despite these controversial claims and constant links to these videos claims.

Anyway, I thought promotion of these devices was not allowed on this forum - or has that been withdrawn


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

tripod said:


> Yup rona I have a few clients with these collars and no shock.
> 
> We also have several dogs a month in through the pound wearing invisible fence shock collars that are still functional. Dogs have taken the shock to get out but not to get back in. Shock is not the answer here despite these controversial claims and constant links to these videos claims.
> 
> Anyway, I thought promotion of these devices was not allowed on this forum - or has that been withdrawn


I thought the point made was quite a good one, just didn't need the e collar included.
Though the BBC link is quite old, I don't think anything has changed in my experience. All these people who wander around a bland park day after day and then take the pooch somewhere really exciting at weekends and expect them to behave the same.
Just doesn't happen


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Or of course you could just train your dog like the rest of us do.


Well do you have any videos of active type dogs, I'd love to see them & see if you have anything which advances dog training & potentiol then I'l probably try myself, problem is so far you'vee seem to be les than forthcoming in showing us how to do these advanced things, lot of talk though:hand:


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> These collars could be huge peace of mind for those with deaf dogs that are well trained but have the potential of getting totally lost if for any reason they did get separated from their owners


The video shows that, every time she's at distance & walking off with her back to handler for an out of sight down stay, taking into account that was done in around half hours walking a deaf doog would have to be on lead al the time, you can't let a deaf dog wander off as she was doing.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SleepyBones said:


> Well do you have any videos of active type dogs, I'd love to see them & see if you have anything which advances dog training & potentiol then I'l probably try myself, problem is so far you'vee seem to be les than forthcoming in showing us how to do these advanced things, lot of talk though:hand:


Why do you need showing how to do it? Are you finally admitting that you don't know how?

*The very recent miracle of accurate handheld GPS devices on their own are useless if a dog is lost.*

Why?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

SleepyBones said:


> Lost/Deaf e-collar training method dog recovery
> YouTube - ‪E-Collar Trained Lost/Or Deaf Dog Recovery Exercise Live Edu Demo‬‏
> 
> .


:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Been there and got the T-shirt with a lost dog, went awol after birds whilst out with OH, lost for 6hrs, and *bloody yes* she was trained - clicker obedience trained  and bloody good at it too ..... but that only. Her good behaviour was all in context.

Now if they'd had GPS in those days (11yrs ago) we may have probably found her within the hour.

Put me off bitches and clicker training for the complete training package, now leave clicker training for the close 'trick' stuff ie sit and deliver if necessary, and always now take only a pup to develop.

Nobody is perfect, and neither are all dogs. If a GPS tracking device helps a distressed owner and dog then why not, after all I've got a tracker on the car but I know what I value more *(don't tell hubby, he adores his Evora)*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Best seems to be the Retrieva for technology.
Live mobile phone tracking on topographical mapping or satalite imagery,
Live tracking to your computer or I pad
Direction of speed and travel
Location full status message on request
Anti-theft features including lock,anti-cut webbing and even notifies if being tampered with by sending alert messages,
Can set up to 3 parameters to create safe areas/virtual fences, so the minute the dog stray past them you are alerted.
Panic alert button for the owner to send location to chosen phone numbers.
Alert messages on battery strength arriving /leaving safe areas
Logs historical walks speed and travel time.

Unfortunately though no E-collar function so dont think OP would be interested, but the technology to keep your dog safe looks like its far more sophisticated.

Portable GPS Tracking Device, Portable GPS Tracking Systems - Retrieva  Tracking


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I think that's a really important point there Irish Setter Gal: *all* behaviour is in context.
Especially with dogs as they are much better at discrimination in relation to behavioural responses than they are generalisation. 
Proofing is the most important part of dog training regardless of the method or philosophy involved. 
I have seen top winning comp obedience dogs have little recall, LLW or position changes outside the ring or even without their 'working' leash and other stimuli in place.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Min pricing though is £170 plus £10 per month subs


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/3v6qktu 
from outdoorlife.com/blogs: "gun dogs" column, 2011-07, 
"Garmin purchases Tri-tronics; dog-trainers seek answers"

industry news - EXCERPT


> _ Garmin invested a lot of time, money and effort into multiple generations of the Astro GPS collar.
> Along came SportDOGs new TEK collars, [combining] GPS functionality & an e-collar into one unit, & Garmins
> short-lived GPS-collar monopoly was over.
> 
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Spotlight GPS Pet Locator PW100 Pet Protection Tracking and Recovery System: Kitchen & Dining

US-available only - 


> ...define *safe zones* from your computer using satellite images and maps.
> ...customize your own SafeSpots  locations where you know your dog is safe, like your backyard,
> your vacation home or the local park. Whenever your dog leaves a SafeSpot, youll receive an alert with your dogs
> location by text message, email or both. You can also set up SafeSpots to give you multiple alerts.
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: RoamEO Pet Monitor System: Kitchen & Dining



> *emphasis added - *
> 
> Product Description -
> The RoamEO Pet Monitor System allows you to locate your pet using a patened combination of satellite and radio signals.
> ...


this unit TURNS ON when the collar buckle closes - which i think is brilliant; nobody has to 'remember' to turn it on.

one customer notes that he only turns-on the receiver is he cannot see her - then it finds her immediately. 
sounds like an elegantly simple product; *No Subscription, No On-Going Fees, 500 Acre Range. * :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

no GPS function, limited range, but simple application; no monthly fees.

Amazon.com: Loc8tor Pet - Ultimate Wireless Pet Locator: Kitchen & Dining



> Cats, Dogs, Tortoises, Ferrets, & yes, even free-range Chicken owners have all used Loc8tor.
> 
> Locating technologies for pets have changed dramatically in the the last few years. The Loc8tor Pet has been
> an award winning product. The Loc8tor Pet is the ultimate locating device to help you keep track of your pets
> ...


one customer used his to find his cat... hiding *under the bed, in his next-door neighbor's home*. :lol:

EDIT: 
spare tags of earlier model: Amazon.com: Additional Loc8tor Mini Homing Tags Twin Pack: Electronics 
notice the customer comment, which is extensive - he warns that *his cats have sometimes dipped their tag into a water-bowl, killing them*. securing the tag flat on the collar would eliminate this risk. 

also NOTE: these spare tags both *beep* & *flash - * teaching a dog or cat to come running 
when the tag flashes or beeps should be simple - NOT teaching a cat or dog about the beep, tho, could backfire - 
it could scare them even worse if the animal is already in hiding, & stressed badly. *habituation is important.*


----------

